# Aquariumlandscapes.net - The weirdest experience I've had ordering plants



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Dr Prescott is of ill health and from what we understand in the process of closing.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Geez, that's awful! 

Well I wish him the best, for what it's worth.


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

SOrry to hera that 

About the bouncing mail:


<rant class="furious">
Check with your ISP

Some <several dozen expletives deleted> ISPs are blocking whole countries and continentes, and sometimes other ISPs, at the DNS level or at their spam filters.

It is part of some stupid inter-ISP blackmailing.

And if you use hotmail, it is even worse, they are blockin mail sent using Apple's OS X Mail program.

Happened to me this week, mail from Sinagpore was being blocked, and there is no way for me to know it is being blocked, until I phoned. (You know the long distance charge mexico-singapore?)
</rant>


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

gnatster said:


> Dr Prescott is of ill health and from what we understand in the process of closing.


Just talked to him the other day. He will be having surgery soon on his eyes. He is indeed retiring but not completely. I can't say any more than this right now.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

His name is Shawn, not Ben, and he has gone out of business. fishvet and aquariumlandscapes is no more.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Robert H said:


> His name is Shawn, not Ben, and he has gone out of business. fishvet and aquariumlandscapes is no more.


Ben is likely someone answering his emails while the sites get closed down.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Robert, do you think he is really going to move across the pond?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Opiesilver said:


> Hey Robert, do you think he is really going to move across the pond?


He is originally from Ireland. When I got to meet him he told me that he thought that it was funny that I spell my name the Gaelic way and he doesn't.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Robert H said:


> His name is Shawn, not Ben, and he has gone out of business. fishvet and aquariumlandscapes is no more.


Figures, that's the ONE store online where I've found the samolus parviflorus I'm looking for.

http://www.aquariumlandscapes.net/aquarium-plants/Samolus-parviflorus.cfm

TW


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

TWood said:


> Figures, that's the ONE store online where I've found the samolus parviflorus I'm looking for.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlandscapes.net/aquarium-plants/Samolus-parviflorus.cfm
> 
> TW


Try here:

http://www.pets-warehouse.com/vpasp/shopdisplayproducts.asp?catalogid=109432

They don't have any relation to that guy who sued people. They ship plants every 2-3 weeks. I'm not sure if they'll actually be able to get it, but next time you want to order some, it's worth a try.

_edit - It appears I'm wrong... pets-warehouse.com is indeed run by Robert Novak, then man who sued hobbyists for complaining about his products and/or customer service on internet forums. However, it doesn't appear that there's been any trouble from them (to customers anyway) for the past few years. I still say it's worth a try... only $7.29 + shipping for a 12 lot price._


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually he is originally from Israel. He is Jewish! He used to work for Red Sea, a jewish company. He has lived in the UK, Israel, and God knows where else. He just turned 76 years old. I forgot he has a jewish name, maybe its Ben, I don't know!!

I have known him for years. He does not have anyone named Ben working for him, at least up until now. Unless Ben is the guy who bought the manufacturing part of the business. He only had three employees. He offerered me a job a few months ago. Wanted me to move to Maryland.

Someone may take over his WEB site at some point, but who knows what will happen. Remember what happened to M3? I rest my case.



> edit - It appears I'm wrong... pets-warehouse.com is indeed run by Robert Novak, then man who sued hobbyists for complaining about his products and/or customer service on internet forums. However, it doesn't appear that there's been any trouble from them (to customers anyway) for the past few years. I still say it's worth a try... only $7.29 + shipping for a 12 lot price.


No matter how tempting this is...I am not touching this with a 100 foot pole



> Hey Robert, do you think he is really going to move across the pond?


I don't know what that means. I do not know what he is doing exactly. He is not being real forthcoming about his plans or his health issues. I figure it is his own business any way. He told me about this a month or more ago, because he was selling off stuff and looking for buyers. He made me promise not to tell anyone. I know someone may take over his WEB site sales. I wish that person the best of luck!


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

"the pond" is a British term for the Atlantic Ocean. Moving across the pond means either to the US from the UK or to the UK from the US.

I just thought you might know what he is doing because I thought you two were were supposed to be friends.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

You can be Jewish and be from Ireland, they are not mutually exclusive. Of course the 'boyhood' stories he told me about living in Ireland and growing Vallisneria in guppy filled aquariums may have been fibs. He sure was eager to question me about where my family roots were. He actually expected that my parents came over and was surprised that it was my great-grandparents that made the trek from the 'old sod'. What can I say, was I taken for a ride by the guy?

He can't originally be from Israel though, the country was established in 1948 and he was born in ~1929.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> He can't originally be from Israel though, the country was established in 1948 and he was born in ~1929.


So he would be a Palestinian then, and now an Israeli. I wish him the best of luck with his health problems even though I have never talked to him, but I have heard some stories about him (good and not so good).


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I actually ordered some plants from him some time last year and I do wish he was staying in business. ALL of the plants I received from him were super healthy, generous in length and number of stems, and all were cultivated submersed (none of that emersed-to-submersed transition). Talked with him over the phone and he was really helpful with my purchase. Sorry to hear he's going to semi-retire. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

He *told* me he was from Israel, born there, lived there, or something to that affect. I may be slow, but I am not ignorant! I don't know if he lived in Ireland before coming here to the USA or Israel. Palestine has nothing to do with it. He is well traveled at any rate.



> I actually ordered some plants from him some time last year and I do wish he was staying in business. ALL of the plants I received from him were super healthy, generous in length and number of stems, and all were cultivated submersed


I have to giggle... impressions sure do vary. All his plants were imported, and 99 percent grown from asian nuseries EMERSED. Sorry! For the last four years all the plants I sold that didn't come from Florida I bought from HIM. Size and quality always varied greatly. When I started finding other sources, I only bought specific plants from him where the quality was fairly consistent. One time a couple years ago someone bought some Petite nana from me and complained it was too small. Told me they were going to buy some from Shawn. LOL. Same plant from the same place. Same price too.

I will miss Shawn. I hope he does well in whatever he is doing.


----------

